# FF question



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone I have been in the market for a new fishfinder and I've been looking at the Garmin and lowrance down vu and down scan. My question is does anyone have any experience with these other than just reading about them and are they worth the price. Thanks and tight lines!


----------



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone I have been in the market for a new fishfinder and I've been looking at the Garmin and lowrance down vu and down scan. My question is does anyone have any experience with these other than just reading about them and are they worth the price. Thanks and tight lines!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Heard of corrosion issues with the connections on the lowrance but I do not own one personally. 

Might also want to look at the raymarine dragon fly.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

i would like to see a picture of one of the down views with fish in it. Every add or picture i can remember that I have seen its always a tree or rock on the bottom. What do fish look like on it?


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a elite 4dsi and it is nice bit honestly if your looking for bottom structure without haveing the numbers already then traditional 2d is way better. I actually use a bird now with 2d and down scan. I find the 2d much more useful.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I recently got the lowrance elite 5 hdi and so far its really good and the gps is accurate! the downscan imaging is really detailed and shows a good pic of the bottom.. as for pics of the fish.. I was out last night fishing and a big group of dolphins were all around me, I was able to identify it being a dolphin (s) on my Di by the shape and of course knowing they were their. other than the dolphins i have not had much more than baitfish showing on my display . my only gripe with the entire thing is trying to get the transducer set just right without any interference on my display.. of course this would be my first time hooking one up also but this thing is sensitive! besides that I am well pleased with the lowrance.. hope this helped and good luck with ur decision!!


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a HDS8 Gen 1 with structure scan. Had it for about 3 years and the structure scan is very useful when once you get used to looking at it. Fish will typically show up as very defined white dots. For example, when you go over a submerged tree, on sonar it looks like a big glob but on SS you can see the complete definition of the tree and also be able to figure out if there are fish suspended in the tree. 

The only problem I've had with it is the shortcut keys on the bottom are flaky sometimes and one has completely stopped working. If you go with a Lowrance, get the Gen 2 with the touch screen. Regarding the comment on corrosion, not really have an issue but my cables are under my t-top.


----------



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

hey thanks for the info! It looks like I'm probably going to just save my money and get a 2d unit


----------



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

hey thanks for the info


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

yea the structure scan is next on my list.. u can cover a crap load of area with it!! but like u say, once u get use to what ur looking at its very detailed and useful!


----------



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

Salty Daze said:


> i would like to see a picture of one of the down views with fish in it. Every add or picture i can remember that I have seen its always a tree or rock on the bottom. What do fish look like on it?


I found this video. It's freshwater but I hope it helps. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ah5WQcSZEvk


----------

